# New and Ignorant



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

How effective are you guys in fly fishing on the coast ?

What's considered a good day ? (Number of fish, Not the experience. I know the experience is always enjoyable)

The reason why I ask is most of my exposure to it has been on rainbows and sight casting in general, with a 4-5 wt rod and very inexperienced at that. Enlighten me. I believe I would love to put down the baitcaster and start a new journey.

Thanks for your input. I really appreciate it !


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

fishing the coast with a fly rod is almost the same as sight casting to freshwaters. you are looking for the movement in the marsh or channels. mud boils, potholes, or nervous bait busting. my average day is maybe two or three fish. but i don't do strickly fly, i also have baitcaster with me. kinda like locating the fish and then start playing!


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

In our fishing group, I'm the only one that throws a fly rod...all the other guys throw soft plastics or lures. I usually catch as many fish as they do. The only exception is when we hit the surf and they use live bait. I usually come up with more & bigger trout than they do...God I love char/white clouser minnows.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the responses fellas. I know yall hate this question but...How does one get started in the saltwater game. Is there special concern with reel and rod types when dealing with saltwater ? Where's the best place to gain knowledge ? Clubs, meetings, seminars ?


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

Call a guide and go out with him the first time or two. He should be able to teach you some of the basic subtleties associated with fly casting on the coast and in the bays. A good guy to start with would be Tom Horbey out of Port O'connor. He's very patient and knows where the fish are.


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Take lessons first, then hire a guide. $400 a day is pretty expensive for lessons. As far as a good day of fly fishing goes I rate my trips with clients by the number of fish I show the client and the number of shots he gets. My goal is to get the client to 50 fish he can cast to. Give me a call if you'd like some advice. I'd be happy to help.
361-790-5593


----------



## hand (Nov 1, 2006)

I consider a good day fish 3-5 that eat the fly. My best day at least by numbers was 22 reds, almost all slot fish. 

My BEST day. Taking a newbie out and teaching him, then watch him stalk and catch his first red on a fly. The smile on his face was worth more than any fish in the bay to me. Now he is HOOKED and bought his first flyrod and calls me and best of all, offers to pole me around!

By all means take a few casting lessons then call a guide and learn from him how to read the water and locate fish during different conditions. Its a wonderful way to fish. I think flyfishing is the most rewarding fishing there is.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Lessons, gotcha.....Give me some names and numbers. 

I should have known that lessons should be number one. To any new wingshooter, I give the same advice. 

Thanks guys !


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

i actually taught myself how to flyfish in local ponds than worked my way to the bay and offshore with the help of my dad teaching me the basics of casting.. fishing tackle unlimited usually has quite a bit of seminars and such..


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

David Wood said:


> Is there special concern with reel and rod types when dealing with saltwater ?


When you are through with a days fishing, no matter if the equipment is designed for saltwater or not, take everything into the shower with you.



> Where's the best place to gain knowledge ? Clubs, meetings, seminars ?


Most clubs have websites that will list meeting times and other clubs in their area. You can start here: http://www.texasflyfishers.org

Dave


----------



## dljones (Mar 7, 2007)

A "good day" with a fly rod is any day you are on the water. Really, though, it depends a great deal on your skill. Flyfishing salt water is much more difficult than fly fishing fresh water in almost every respect (assuming you are sight casting under the usual windy conditions). I do it beause it feels more like hunting than fishing and without all the mindless casting that conventional fishing entails. Heck, I spend most of my time these days poling the boat and trying to put good friends in a position to cast to sighted fish. Good luck to you. Buy quality gear from a reputable fly shop and book a day with a good quality fly-only guide who can critique your casting. Practice accuracy over distance.


----------



## EKNIP (Sep 15, 2005)

just call tom horby in poc his goal is to catch you alot of fish not just show you alot of fish...


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

Lessons are the way to go. I got some lessons when I first started back in 2004, and it definetely was worth it. You'll have to be able to make 40 foot plus casts at moving reds in a Texas breezes, that's where lessons help big time. Rod wise go with whatever manufacture you feel most comfortable with in an 8wt. With a reel, spend a little extra with one with a disc drag. Reds make bruising runs, so a good drag is worth it's weight in gold. Flies start with clousers (chartreuse/white, red/white, pink/white), spoon flies, a couple of shrimp and crab patterns, and a popper (red/white). Don't get too discouraged if you don't hook up after the first few trips. It took me right at two years (about 40 dedicated fly trips) before I hooked up with my first red.


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

"dljones" is correct. Approach just like he said. His point about "... mindless casting..." is true. Fly casting in saltwater is very relaxing, and truely is more like hunting.

Saltwater is for fishin..... freshwater is for drinking!


----------



## oddfly (May 10, 2007)

Mr. Wood,
I would take a lesson on learning to cast. Get out with a guide and apply what you learned as well as listen to the coaching the guide gives you. To get started you might go to the local flyshops and chat with the guys that work there. (Angler's Edge, FTU, Orvis) All the guys there are great guys in the salt. As far as a good day goes, any day that you can sight cast to a fish and have him eat, is a good day. If you are fixated upon numbers, then that will depend upon you. Hope this helps!


----------

